# Installing my dust collection



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally getting some of my dust collection done.







This is for the miter saw. The 2" going up will go over to the ras and have a gate over there







Inside the ms box I put a sweep from an old shop vac. I had to do some modification to it to get it to sit flat. I'm a little worried that this y is reducing the suction too much. I'll have to use it more and see. 







Coming out of the back of the ts. That's the gate. You reach under from the front. Fine for me but someone with short arms may have a problem. 







And hooking up to the dc. Still have to run the other side of the shop. Attaching to a bs, joiner and floor sweep over there. Also kicking around the idea of putting a y somewhere by the ms so I can hook up a vac hose when I want.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

nice - looks like you have lots of room to run your system - don't forget the gates (like I did and had to restart) lol


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes. I have gates on each item. Still need to build shelves and drawers under there but I wanted to get the dust collection in first.


----------

